
Why students using laptops learn less in class even when really taking notes - ColinWright
http://m.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/28/why-students-using-laptops-learn-less-in-class-even-when-they-really-are-taking-notes/
======
lightblade
I actually learn better by NOT taking any notes. I found it hard for me to
take note and understand the lecture at the same time. So I stopped taking
notes. I think their study should included another control group of no note
taking.

------
gte910h
Sample size is a little anemic on this one

~~~
closed
I disagree with this in terms of their main claim. Statistical power depends
not only on sample size, but effect size as well. The effect sizes are strong
(often Cohen's d is greater than or near 1). This would mean that on average,
participants in one group are 1 standard deviation above the other. Pretty
easy to detect. I'm on my phone and can't run the analyses, but I'd imagine
the type 1 and type 2 power would come out quite high, especially for the
second study, which had over 125 participants.

(other effects they may have looked at may be underpowered, though)

